# Cinquanta sfumature di grigio



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

L'ultima novità letteraria...una nuova trilogia di letteratura erotica: "cinquanta sfumature di grigio" è il primo capitolo di questa trilogia..e gironzolando tra web e librerie sembrebbe il "libro più venduto del momento e il più amato dalle donne"

...quindi ti pareva che una che ha un mutuo aperto con la sua libreria non se lo comprava???

per ora ho letto una cinquantina di pagine...il libro è scritto bene ma di erotico c'è ben poco...vedremo più avanti! 

Vi saprò dire! 

_"Quando Anastasia Steele, graziosa e ingenua studentessa americana di ventun anni incontra Christian Grey, giovane imprenditore miliardario, si accorge di essere attratta irresistibilmente da quest'uomo bellissimo e misterioso. Convinta però che il loro incontro non avrà mai un futuro, prova in tutti i modi a smettere di pensarci, fino al giorno in cui Grey non compare improvvisamente nel negozio dove lei lavora e la invita a uscire con lui. Anastasia capisce di volere quest'uomo a tutti i costi. Anche lui è incapace di resisterle e deve ammettere con se stesso di desiderarla, ma alle sue condizioni. Travolta dalla passione, presto Anastasia scoprirà che Grey è un uomo tormentato dai suoi demoni e consumato dall'ossessivo bisogno di controllo, ma soprattutto ha gusti erotici decisamente singolari e predilige pratiche sessuali insospettabili... Nello scoprire l'animo enigmatico di Grey, Ana conoscerà per la prima volta i suoi più segreti desideri. Tensione erotica travolgente, sensazioni forti, ma anche amore romantico, sono gli ingredienti che E. L. James ha saputo amalgamare osando scoprire il lato oscuro della passione, senza porsi alcun tabù."
_


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Giugno 2012)

Io avevo letto "diario di una ninfomane", sullo stesso filone.
Bello, un pò triste.

Credo che sia un filone che garantisce nella maggioranza dei casi, buoni successi,
poi più spinto, voyeristico, e "falsamente spudorato" è, tanto meglio, visto che il tam tam mediatico è sempre immediato in questi casi.

Che poi spesso se depreca o critica il porno ... bah io credo alla legge del mercato,
quindi se c'è così tanta offerta, ci deve pur essere una domanda.

Divago come sempre ...

Non credo che lo leggerò


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io avevo letto "diario di una ninfomane", sullo stesso filone.
> Bello, un pò triste.
> 
> Credo che sia un filone che garantisce nella maggioranza dei casi, buoni successi,
> ...


ti vergogni?


----------



## scrittore (20 Giugno 2012)

In realtà l'erotismo, se fatto bene, dovrebbe nascere nella testa del lettore piuttosto che vederselo letto li sulle pagine del libro che legge....

visto che stai provando...fammi sapere se ti piace....


----------



## lunaiena (20 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io avevo letto "diario di una ninfomane", sullo stesso filone.
> Bello, un pò triste.
> 
> Credo che sia un filone che garantisce nella maggioranza dei casi, buoni successi,
> ...


Diario di una ninfomane io l'ho trovato bellissimo
commovente più che triste...


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> In realtà l'erotismo, se fatto bene, dovrebbe nascere nella testa del lettore piuttosto che vederselo letto li sulle pagine del libro che legge....
> 
> visto che stai provando...*fammi sapere se ti piace*....


yes!


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Diario di una ninfomane io l'ho trovato bellissimo
> *commovente più che triste...



questo non l'ho letto...


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti vergogni?


ma va siocchina


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ma va siocchina


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Diario di una ninfomane io l'ho trovato bellissimo
> commovente più che triste...





Simy ha detto:


> questo non l'ho letto...


Ricordo che quando l'ho finito avevo un vago senso di malessere,
non ricordo a che livello.

Però mi aveva toccato questo si.


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


:linguaccia::linguaccia:


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :linguaccia::linguaccia:


:bleble:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleble:



eh mama che lengua grosa


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> eh mama che lengua grosa


non farmi scendere nel volgare! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
che mo me leggo pure i libri porno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non farmi scendere nel volgare! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> che mo me leggo pure i libri porno....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pentiti
pentiti
pentiti
pentiti
pentiti
pentiti
pentiti


apa:apa:


----------



## Simy (20 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> pentiti
> pentiti
> pentiti
> pentiti
> ...


no no! e poi io sono atea...non ho nulla di cui pentirmi!


----------



## scrittore (20 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no no! e poi io sono atea...non ho nulla di cui pentirmi!


ovviamente...sei atea! :-D


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2012)

L'opera somma che mi indico la via della salvezza è lui: Opus Pistorum di Henry Miller.


----------



## Simy (28 Giugno 2012)

Libro finito ieri....nulla di eccezionale in merito alla qualità della scrittura: molto elementare.
devo ammettere però che la storia mi ha tenuta letteralmente attaccatta al libro che tra le altri cose non ha nemmeno eccessi di erostismo!

Ho già comprato il secondo volume "Cinquanta sfumature di nero" ....e poprio ieri il corriere mi ha consengato gli ultimi libri acquistati! (dovrò accendere un mutuo co tutti sti libri che compro).


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> *In realtà l'erotismo, se fatto bene, dovrebbe nascere nella testa del lettore piuttosto che vederselo letto li sulle pagine del libro che legge....
> *
> visto che stai provando...fammi sapere se ti piace....


:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Giugno 2012)

*quando l erotismo nasce dalla testa è...*

*.*


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> *.*


eh beh


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Finito di leggere anche il secondo volume...secondo me è ancora meglio del primo!
ora mi resta da leggere il terzo (che se non sbaglio esce oggi) e finire la trilogia!

nel frattempo...mi sto dedicando ad un bel thriller "il respiro del Drago".... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Finito di leggere anche il secondo volume...secondo me è ancora meglio del primo!
> ora mi resta da leggere il terzo (che se non sbaglio esce oggi) e finire la trilogia!
> 
> nel frattempo...mi sto dedicando ad un bel thriller "il respiro del Drago".... :mrgreen:


Esce domani


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esce domani


su ibs è già disponibile....  io compro online


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...quindi ti pareva che una che ha un mutuo aperto con la sua libreria non se lo comprava???


Piccolo OT. Ma un bel e-book reader?


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Piccolo OT. Ma un bel e-book reader?


...preferisco il libro...mi piace l'odore della carta...mi piace avere la mia collezione in libreria...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Luglio 2012)

Questo libro mi lascia una sensazione strana. Come se stessi guardando un film. nel senso che ogni tanto nell'arco della giornata mi viene in mente come una cosa che ho visto non che sto leggendo


ok mi sono spiegata alla cavolo anche sta volta


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo libro mi lascia una sensazione strana. Come se stessi guardando un film. nel senso che ogni tanto nell'arco della giornata mi viene in mente come una cosa che ho visto non che sto leggendo
> 
> 
> ok mi sono spiegata alla cavolo anche sta volta


ti ho capita benissimo!
capita anche a me! è difficile da spiegare...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo libro mi lascia una sensazione strana. Come se stessi guardando un film. nel senso che ogni tanto nell'arco della giornata mi viene in mente come una cosa che ho visto non che sto leggendo
> 
> 
> ok mi sono spiegata alla cavolo anche sta volta


...come un déjà vu ??


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ...come un déjà vu ??


è che questo libro ti cattura...il racconto sembra talmente reale che sembra davvero di vedere un film....


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è che questo libro ti cattura...il racconto sembra talmente reale che sembra davvero di vedere un film....


Leggiti questi




non ti dico in che film ti sembra di essere


----------



## Simy (16 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Leggiti questi
> 
> View attachment 5006
> 
> ...


Mi fanno paura :scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Mi fanno paura :scared:


Simy, ho preso la trilogia pure io... uhm. Vedo un parallelo con la saga dei vampiri che leggeva mia figlia ma va benissimo per l'estate. Ho solo un dubbio: lui è bionico?


----------



## Simy (17 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy, ho preso la trilogia pure io... uhm. Vedo un parallelo con la saga dei vampiri che leggeva mia figlia ma va benissimo per l'estate. Ho solo un dubbio: lui è bionico?



ma parli di grey?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma parli di grey?


sì... meno male che lavora, ogni tanto.


----------



## Simy (17 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì... meno male che lavora, ogni tanto.



se è bionico non lo so.... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy, ho preso la trilogia pure io... uhm. Vedo un parallelo con la saga dei vampiri che leggeva mia figlia ma va benissimo per l'estate. Ho solo un dubbio: lui è bionico?


Me lo sono domandata anch'io se ti riferisci ai tempi di recupero


----------



## Simy (17 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me lo sono domandata anch'io se ti riferisci ai tempi di recupero


penso proprio si riferisse a quello.... ma il ragazzo è giovane! :mrgreen:


----------



## ToyGirl (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'ultima novità letteraria...una nuova trilogia di letteratura erotica: "cinquanta sfumature di grigio" è il primo capitolo di questa trilogia..e gironzolando tra web e librerie sembrebbe il "libro più venduto del momento e il più amato dalle donne"
> 
> ...quindi ti pareva che una che ha un mutuo aperto con la sua libreria non se lo comprava???
> 
> ...


Sembra un po' banale come trama.

Penso sia più intrigante quando la passione nasca verso uomini un po' meno... PAPY...


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Sembra un po' banale come trama.
> 
> Penso sia più intrigante quando la passione nasca verso uomini un po' meno... PAPY...



Lui è molto giovane...ha 27 anni....


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lui è molto giovane...ha 27 anni....


27 anni miliardario?

La mia storia praticamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 27 anni miliardario?
> 
> La mia storia praticamente


:rotfl:

oggi siete tutti particolarmente in forma


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> oggi siete tutti particolarmente in forma


 già


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> oggi siete tutti particolarmente in forma



Che te ridi?

Mi manca l'iltimo miliardo per essere arrivato a UN miliardo  !


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Che te ridi?
> 
> Mi manca l'iltimo miliardo per essere arrivato a UN miliardo  !


ce la puoi fare allora....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Che te ridi?
> 
> Mi manca l'iltimo miliardo per essere arrivato a UN miliardo  !




insomma anche tu fai parte del club:

figa e champagne (membri onorari: Maurizio, Ballerino, Tubarao)


----------



## UltimoSangre (18 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> insomma anche tu fai parte del club:
> 
> figa e champagne (membri onorari: Maurizio, Ballerino, Tubarao)


Ah se sicuro

se dicevi _*seghe & moretti*_ vincevo 'na medaglia


ahahahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> penso proprio si riferisse a quello.... ma il ragazzo è giovane! :mrgreen:


Ha anche una prostata di tutto rispetto. Non fare la furba, bimba... me li ricordo ancora i tempi di recupero dei ggiovani... e devo dire che ho dei bei ricordi. Ma dopo le 4 prestazioni nell'arco delle 24 ore, anche il giovane mi comincia a vacillare... e il giorno dopo, se riesce a bissare, è bionico. Adesso arriveranno i post dei machos-trombeur che fanno robe da fantascienza, per cui terrò conto esclusivamente dei pareri femminili.


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ha anche una prostata di tutto rispetto. Non fare la furba, bimba... me li ricordo ancora i tempi di recupero dei ggiovani... e devo dire che ho dei bei ricordi. Ma dopo le 4 prestazioni nell'arco delle 24 ore, anche il giovane mi comincia a vacillare... e il giorno dopo, se riesce a bissare, è bionico. Adesso arriveranno i post dei machos-trombeur che fanno robe da fantascienza, per cui terrò conto esclusivamente dei pareri femminili.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

lo so hai ragione! anche perchè è dura anche per una donna stare al passo ad uno cosi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> lo so hai ragione! anche perchè è dura anche per una donna stare al passo ad uno cosi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


come il martellatore da 30 minuti filati che leggevo in un altro post : eccheè, 'na condanna?


----------



## Simy (18 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come il martellatore da 30 minuti filati che leggevo in un altro post : eccheè, 'na condanna?


:scared: 

sarà un'invasione aliena


----------



## Simy (21 Luglio 2012)

Ho preso anche il terzo... "cinquanta sfumature di rosso"..... già dall'inizio promette bene! 

devo ammettere di essere stata un po' scettica all'inizio con questa trilogia...e invece devo ricredermi!
anche se, ripeto, si tratta di una lettura leggera!
insomma non è un must della letteratura:carneval:


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Ho finito da un pezzo il libro...ma mi ero dimenticata di aggiornare il post...

insomma....non male...anche se il finale era troppo scontato!
tutto sommato una lettura piacevole 

nel frattempo ho già letto:

"il respiro del Drago" di Micheal Connelly: sono di parte, è il mio scrittore preferito e ho letto tutti i suoi libri! questo è l'ultimo pubblicato; i libri hanno tutti (o quasi) lo stesso protagonista, quindi è difficile seguire la storia se non si inizia a leggere dal primo. 

"La fenice rossa" di Tess Gerritsen: thriller molto bello; anche di lei li ho letti tutti ....l'unico problema come per Connelly e che le protagoniste sono sempre le stesse e anche qui è necessario seguire le vicende dall'inizio. 

"L'Ospite" di S. Meyer: circa 560 pagine lette in 3 giorni....l'ho finito stanotte....non ho mai pianto cosi tanto leggendo un libro (forse solo per Io & Marley); questo libro mi ha toccato veramente nel profondo...molto molto bello!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho finito da un pezzo il libro...ma mi ero dimenticata di aggiornare il post...
> 
> insomma....non male...anche se il finale era troppo scontato!O
> tutto sommato una lettura piacevole
> ...


 Altro che «Cinquanta sfumature di grigio», il clamoroso caso editoriale inglese che, negli Stati Uniti, in sole sei settimane ha venduto più di 10 milioni di copie. Qui di sfumato non c'è proprio niente. Colori e situazioni sono nette: rosa (poco), nero(pochissimo), blu (elettrico ed elettrizzante) e rosso (fuoco) con toni che passano in tutte le gradazioni. Tinte forti e roba forte. Diciamo pure hard.
Il colore di partenza è comunque il bianco. Quello del camice d'ordinanza che però la dottoressa Sonia Rottichieri non indossa mai. I pazienti del suo studio di medico condotto a Sorisole, dove dal 1997 ha censito oltre mille mutuati, la conoscono da sempre, soprattutto per la sua estrema disponibilità che fa rima con reperibilità: «Il mio telefonino è sempre acceso, rispondo a qualsiasi ora del giorno e della notte».
BERGAMO – Esiste anche la versione italiana di “Cinquanta sfumature di grigio”. Lo ha scritto una dottoressa della provincia di Bergamo. Lei si chiama Sonia Rottichieri e il libro si chiama “Sul mio corpo”.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Agosto 2012)

spiegatemi cosa ci trovate di così interessante in questa rumaglia delle cinquanta sfumature

davvero, eh


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spiegatemi cosa ci trovate di così interessante in questa rumaglia delle cinquanta sfumature
> 
> davvero, eh


Interessante non saprei. Trovo che la descrizione delle scene erotiche sis fatta bene. Un romanzo semplice ma intrigante. Ovvio lui ê l'uomo dei sogni, bionico e perfetto, ricco innamorato ecc ecc. Insomma ogni tanto sognare non fa male


----------



## paraponzi (22 Agosto 2012)

Quindi in definitiva è proprio questo che piace alle donne: uno ricco.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Quindi in definitiva è proprio questo che piace alle donne: uno ricco.


Non generalizziamo solo a certe donne eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Quindi in definitiva è proprio questo che piace alle donne: uno ricco.



No nel mio caso è la cosa che del personaggio mi ha colpito meno. non è una caratteristica che mi colpisce in un uomo.
Ma questo le ha proprio tutte. Nessun difetto.


----------



## Lostris (22 Agosto 2012)

paraponzi ha detto:


> Quindi in definitiva è proprio questo che piace alle donne: uno ricco.


Mah, per citare la grande Karen di Will e Grace:

"Quindi lei pensa che io faccia sesso in cambio di soldi? Ma è matto! Semmai lo faccio per gioielli, pellicce, titoli in borsa. Come una vera signora!"


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mah, per citare la grande Karen di Will e Grace:
> 
> "Quindi lei pensa che io faccia sesso in cambio di soldi? Ma è matto! Semmai lo faccio per gioielli, pellicce, titoli in borsa. Come una vera signora!"


Dico, tanto per acculturarmi, ma l'attore masculo ( sempre che si parli di cinema) non ha detto da copione, staminchia!  

Scusassero.


----------



## Lostris (22 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dico, tanto per acculturarmi, ma l'attore masculo ( sempre che si parli di cinema) non ha detto da copione, staminchia!
> 
> Scusassero.



Mi sembra fosse la risposta scocciata di lei ad uno che aveva tentato di abbordarla in un locale pensando che fosse una prostituta...

Mi fa morire... :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Agosto 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sembra fosse la risposta scocciata di lei ad uno che aveva tentato di abbordarla in un locale pensando che fosse una prostituta...
> 
> Mi fa morire... :rotfl:


Bhe la risposta è davvero divertente e piena di humor  ( spero l'abbia scritto giusto) ciò non toglie che, se fossi stato il masculo abbordatore  non mi sarebbe scappato l'esclamazione sopra scritta


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Interessante non saprei. Trovo che la descrizione delle scene erotiche sis fatta bene. Un romanzo semplice ma intrigante. Ovvio lui ê l'uomo dei sogni, bionico e perfetto, ricco innamorato ecc ecc. Insomma ogni tanto sognare non fa male





farfalla ha detto:


> No nel mio caso è la cosa che del personaggio mi ha colpito meno. non è una caratteristica che mi colpisce in un uomo.
> Ma questo le ha proprio tutte. Nessun difetto.


Hai spiegato perfettamente tu....


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2012)

_28/8/2012__




__Urlo di dolore__




__




__




__




__Quest’estate il fiorire di volumi porno rosa fra le mani delle signore ha suscitato nella popolazione maschile un moto di curiosità mescolata al timore. Vano, e un po’ penoso, il tentativo di fare sentire in colpa le lettrici delle cinquanta sfumature variamente colorate, rinfacciando lo stile sciatto dell’opera. «Come fai a sopportare quelle metafore fruste, quei dialoghi improbabili, quel dilagare di Esclamò e Mormorò?». «Allora lo hai letto?» «Naturalmente no» esclamava lui, aggiungendo in un mormorio: «Ho soltanto dato una sbirciata». Ma chi fra i maschi ha avuto l’ardire di indagare l’argomento con più di una donna avrà scoperto che i porno rosa le intrigano per due ragioni. La prima: il protagonista è la versione adulta del vampiro di «Twilight». Meglio, la versione sadica del Richard Gere di «Pretty Woman». L’eterno principe azzurro bellissimo, ricchissimo e con un buco in mezzo al cuore che ovviamente solo l’eroica fanciulla può colmare. La seconda: l’amante sadico è concentratissimo sull’amata. Ancora dopo anni di manette pensa di continuo a lei.

Ecco il messaggio drammatico che da quelle pagine arriva fino a noi: le porno-lettrici non pretendono più manette, ma più attenzione. Non un’attenzione totale, sono donne di mondo e sanno che la vita funziona diversamente dai romanzi. Se ho capito bene, si accontenterebbero che i maschi dedicassero loro il dieci per cento del tempo che riservano alle notizie di calciomercato. Ora, il dieci mi sembra francamente eccessivo, specie quando ti mancano ancora un attaccante e un terzino sinistro. Ma sul cinque ci si può intendere. Questione di sfumature.

Massimo Gramellini_


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> _28/8/2012_
> _
> 
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Agosto 2012)

Ce l'ho a casa.

Inizierò a leggerlo, nonostante le recensioni FEMMINILI che lo giudicano una fetecchia
(date un'occhiata ad Amazon)

Ma non voglio parlare di cose che non conosco,
quindi mi immolerò per la causa.


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ce l'ho a casa.
> 
> Inizierò a leggerlo, nonostante le recensioni FEMMINILI che lo giudicano una fetecchia
> (date un'occhiata ad Amazon)
> ...





io ho seguito il tuo consiglio e ho comprato "Diaro di una ninfomane" ancora non l'ho iniziato....ti farò sapere!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ce l'ho a casa.
> 
> Inizierò a leggerlo, nonostante le recensioni FEMMINILI che lo giudicano una fetecchia
> (date un'occhiata ad Amazon)
> ...


Io te lo sconsiglio, in quanto uomo. E' un libro che credo possa piacere solo a una donna.
Non leggo le recensioni su amazon, mi immagino i commenti.
E' ovvio che se ci si aspetta di leggere un libro di contenuti, dalla scrittura ricercata ecc ecc, non si legge questa trilogia.
E' un libretto, lo leggi ci fai un sogno, lo chiudi e ti ritrovi nella realtà. Fine.
E magari per un giorno vorresti anche vivere quello che vive la protagonista.
Sotto l'ombrellone o sul balcone con la brezza è una lettura piacevole.


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io te lo sconsiglio, in quanto uomo. E' un libro che credo possa piacere solo a una donna.
> Non leggo le recensioni su amazon, mi immagino i commenti.
> E' ovvio che se ci si aspetta di leggere un libro di contenuti, dalla scrittura ricercata ecc ecc, non si legge questa trilogia.
> E' un libretto, lo leggi ci fai un sogno, lo chiudi e ti ritrovi nella realtà. Fine.
> ...


:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ho seguito il tuo consiglio e ho comprato "Diaro di una ninfomane" ancora non l'ho iniziato....ti farò sapere!





farfalla ha detto:


> Io te lo sconsiglio, in quanto uomo. E' un libro che credo possa piacere solo a una donna.
> Non leggo le recensioni su amazon, mi immagino i commenti.
> E' ovvio che se ci si aspetta di leggere un libro di contenuti, dalla scrittura ricercata ecc ecc, non si legge questa trilogia.
> E' un libretto, lo leggi ci fai un sogno, lo chiudi e ti ritrovi nella realtà. Fine.
> ...


Beh però voglio farmi un'idea di quello che alla fine,
è il romanzo del momento.

Anche perchè le letture porno rosa non è che siano una novità eh, ma evidentemente questo ha quel "di più"
che gli ha fatto scalare le classifiche di mezzo mondo.

E vorrei capire cos'è questo di più.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh però voglio farmi un'idea di quello che alla fine,
> è il romanzo del momento.
> 
> Anche perchè le letture porno rosa non è che siano una novità eh, ma evidentemente questo ha quel "di più"
> ...


Ascoltami non lo fare...
Finchè mia moglie era via...ho dato un'occhiata a questi testi...
Lascia perdere noi non siamo come lui eh?

Lasciale sognare in pace...
E pensa a lavorare tu intanto...

Muso duro e bareta fracà...
Coadura maipaura...


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascoltami non lo fare...
> Finchè mia moglie era via...ho dato un'occhiata a questi testi...
> Lascia perdere noi non siamo come lui eh?
> 
> ...


Lo devo fare.
Per la causa.

:nuke:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lo devo fare.
> Per la causa.
> 
> :nuke:


ok cassi tui...
a me ha solo detto che è poco mascio rispetto a certi libri che le ho passato io...
ma però tu seguila dopo che ha letto qualche sfumatura...
che magari le fai sentire 50 spinte messa a novanta no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ok cassi tui...
> a me ha solo detto che è poco mascio rispetto a certi libri che le ho passato io...
> ma però tu seguila dopo che ha letto qualche sfumatura...
> che magari le fai sentire 50 spinte messa a novanta no?


Cerco sempre di fare meglio di 50


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh però voglio farmi un'idea di quello che alla fine,
> è il romanzo del momento.
> 
> Anche perchè le letture porno rosa non è che siano una novità eh, ma evidentemente questo ha quel "di più"
> ...


Ma non è che cerchi una maniera come un'altra per ammazzarti di pippe? Chiedo, eh.


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che cerchi una maniera come un'altra per ammazzarti di pippe? Chiedo, eh.


tu hai capito tutto.
Si si.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Cerco sempre di fare meglio di 50


Amico mio le età sono altre...capisci...
Anch'io quando ero giovine e baldo...
ero garibaldo ed ero uno sventrapapere...
Adesso le dico...
ma perchè vuoi tutto sto sesso hard...non vuoi un po' di petting...
dai corajo forse in do ore...el se tira su...

Devo ciaparghe rento quando lui alza l'elemento...

Se arrivo a 51 e non so vegnu...succede che colasso e perdo l'eresion...e dopo ghe vole do giorni che me riciapa un fià....

Ah il nonno aveva ragione...per tirare tira ancora...ma non spinge più...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che cerchi una maniera come un'altra per ammazzarti di pippe? Chiedo, eh.


Fidati Joey...
Se un uomo legge sto libro...il ciccio gli si rientra tutto nello scroto e ri dici diomio ho una figa anch'io...
Sono libri che se ce l'ahi piccolo la cappella diventa come un clitoride...

Lassa perdere...

Poi lei mi fa...senti caro ti leggo queste due pagine...
No fammi un piacere preferisco farmi due partite su kingcom...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh però voglio farmi un'idea di quello che alla fine,
> è il romanzo del momento.
> 
> Anche perchè le letture porno rosa non è che siano una novità eh, ma evidentemente questo ha quel "di più"
> ...


non è porno rosa, è più genere fantascienza... lui deve essere un alieno.


----------



## Tebe (29 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è porno rosa, è più genere fantascienza... lui deve essere un alieno.



Grazie a Dio sei tornata anche tu, chiappette prensili!

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ops scusa...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2012)

basta che fra chiappe prensili non ci si trova maschio :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (29 Agosto 2012)

http://www.vice.com/it/read/che-tipo-di-persone-leggono-50-sfumature-di-grigio

:risata:


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> http://www.vice.com/it/read/che-tipo-di-persone-leggono-50-sfumature-di-grigio
> 
> :risata:


Machecazz :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è porno rosa, è più genere fantascienza... lui deve essere un alieno.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> http://www.vice.com/it/read/che-tipo-di-persone-leggono-50-sfumature-di-grigio
> 
> :risata:


:risata:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'ultima novità letteraria...una nuova trilogia di letteratura erotica: "cinquanta sfumature di grigio" è il primo capitolo di questa trilogia..e gironzolando tra web e librerie sembrebbe il "libro più venduto del momento e il più amato dalle donne"
> 
> ...quindi ti pareva che una che ha un mutuo aperto con la sua libreria non se lo comprava???
> 
> ...


buongiorno dolcezza


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno dolcezza


buongiorno a te!:smile:


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

cinquanta sfumature di grigio.....
è una cagata pazzesca:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cinquanta sfumature di grigio.....
> è una cagata pazzesca:mrgreen:




mi associo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cinquanta sfumature di grigio.....
> è una cagata pazzesca:mrgreen:



l'avevo detto prima io


rumaglia, per la precisione


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'avevo detto prima io
> 
> 
> rumaglia, per la precisione



Le posso chiedere un piacere ?


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'avevo detto prima io
> 
> 
> rumaglia, per la precisione


buongiorno chiara 
:smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le posso chiedere un piacere ?


dica :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno chiara
> :smile:




ciao Battiato, tutto oghei? :smile:


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'avevo detto prima io
> 
> 
> rumaglia, per la precisione


Ciao Chiara 

Tu l'hai letto?


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ciao Battiato, tutto oghei? :smile:


si dolcezza e tu?:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dica :smile:



Appena le capita... mi prenda a parolacce, mi sbatti al muro e mi schiaffeggi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appena le capita... mi prenda a parolacce, mi sbatti al muro e mi schiaffeggi!



perchè?
hai combinato qualcosa? :smile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si *dolcezza* e tu?:smile:



che tu trovi dolce la matraini è tutto un programma 

comunque molto bene, grazie


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè?
> hai combinato qualcosa? :smile:



Uhm... non ti sei accorta di nulla, che mezzo uomo che sono.


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Agosto 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> tu hai capito tutto.
> Si si.


Groan.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Uhm... non ti sei accorta di nulla, che mezzo uomo che sono.


dammi un indizio, stamattina neanche dopo tre caffè.....:condom:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che tu trovi dolce la matraini è tutto un programma
> 
> comunque molto bene, grazie


 avrò mica il diabete ?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dammi un indizio, stamattina neanche dopo tre caffè.....:condom:



:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:



non ho capito, scusa


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'avevo detto prima io
> 
> 
> rumaglia, per la precisione


no,sono sempre avanti (simpatia portami via) .compreso articolo su blog


----------



## Ultimo (29 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non ho capito, scusa



:condom:= :up:


----------

